# I would like a Route from Lancaster Pa to Wildwood NJ



## Mr. MG (Aug 23, 2005)

I tried posting in the commuting and touring section but I figured I may do better here. I am planning on riding to the beach when my faimly goes on vacation. I am unfamilar with a good route to travel. Id like to ride direct without relying on a car pickup to go across a bridge. I was considering route 896 to route 1 in Deleware and taking the Capemay Lewis ferry then ride to my destination in wildwood. this will add some miles and then I would have to wait/sit on the ferry which could disrupt my rythm or cause stiffness while waiting. I am wondering if there is a route through around philly into NJ. Any information would be great, Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## buzban (Feb 21, 2005)

*No boat required!*

You can ride all the way if you like...take the Ben Franklin Bridge, as it has a walkway you can ride your bike across:

http://www.drpa.org/publish/publish_item.asp?ID=1301&loc=DRPA

This would require riding through Center City Philadelphia, which would not be terrible, and a short stretch of not-so-friendly Admiral Wilson Blvd in Camden (you'll prolly have to ride the sidewalk about 2 miles there, but it's doable), but that's what I would do. The routes through southern NJ are fairly easy, and you'll put on a lot of fun miles. You might want to look at the MS-150 City to Shore route. It's a good route to Ocean City, and a similar path would take you to WIldwood.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*It's long but doable.*

There are alternatives to 896 from Lancaster to Newark DE, but 896 would be OK. From Newark 896 would be OK too. Once over the Summit Bridge north of Middletown, you could pick up Rte 15S, or Del Bicycle Rte1. The bicycle route is not terrically marked, and coincides with Rte 15 at times.

South of Smyrna you can look for the MS150 route markings. Sometimes it coincides with the other routes mentioned, and ends in Dewey Beach.

It's hard to get lost in DE as long as you are heading South. It's about 100 miles from my house in MD just off 896 to Lewis by bike, and probably another 35-40 to Lancaster. So you're looking at a long day.

Highway Rte 1 is limited access in places and is not suitable for riding along much of it's route. Closer to the beaches rte 1 is legal and unavoidable to get to Rehoboth, but to get to Lewis, you'll only have to cross the highway.

Here's a link to DE maps
http://www.deldot.gov/static/bike/maps/maps.html


----------



## Mr. MG (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the information, I think I have decided that traveling through DE and taking the ferry would be best. Im not too wild about riding thorugh Philly and Candem. Yes Im looking forward to a long day. I frequently do 75plus a day so it will be fun. Thanks..


----------

